# Dating and Age?



## Mlugo1247 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Brothers, 

I have a question about age, and dating. I am currently a student at a Catholic University, and I am 32 years old. I have been seeing this lady who is 20 years old, and I am wondering what your take is on dating someone who is 12 years younger than you? I really enjoy her company, and have class with her. We also have fun together, and enjoy many of the same things. 

Thanks


----------



## David Hill (Mar 29, 2012)

Isn't half your age plus five the rule?


----------



## JJones (Mar 29, 2012)

You aren't breaking any laws by dating her, so if you guys are happy then go for it!


----------



## ahdomenech (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't see a problem with it as long as your behavior is appropriate. My wife is significantly younger than me and it has never been an issue amongst brethren


----------



## dreamer (Apr 3, 2012)

ahdomenech said:


> I don't see a problem with it as long as your behavior is appropriate. My wife is significantly younger than me and it has never been an issue amongst brethren


 
Yes, the same goes for me. My wife is quite younger and never been a problem.


----------



## M.Prejean (Apr 4, 2012)

You sure you're not just bragging?


----------



## RedTemplar (Apr 4, 2012)

To properly answer this question, one should first ask himself if his greatest need in a woman is passion or patience.


----------



## dreamer (Apr 5, 2012)

M.Prejean said:


> You sure you're not just bragging?


 
No Brother, not bragging. Just trying to help out.:26:


----------



## ernestchapman (Apr 5, 2012)

My dad was 12 years older than my mom and now ..... I exist


----------



## Bill Hosler (Apr 5, 2012)

Go for it. Age is just a number. My girlfriend is 13 years younger than me and I never been happier


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 6, 2012)

Have you noticed that they talk much faster in that generation?:47:

My burning question, beyond bragging and patience, is ... how did you get her attention? :001_unsure:

 I was unsure that generation communicated past _i_phones and _i_pads.  And, I was never sure those two instruments were at all compatible.  :36:

Still I applaud your success. :thumbup:

Ah ... just one more thing.  *THE MUSIC?  *:38:​


----------



## Mlugo1247 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks brothers for your responses I greatly appreciate it. It is good to see that I am not the only who has been in the same situation. She is a beautiful women, and she is also very charming! We enjoy our time together, and really respect each other. My intentions with her are true, and no I am not bragging! It was in all honesty a legitimate question that was weighing heavy on my mind. She is one the most down to earth people that I have met, and I have never met anyone so sweet.


----------



## Mlugo1247 (Apr 6, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> Have you noticed that they talk much faster in that generation?:47:
> No I have not noticed that they talk much faster, and she carries a conversation very well.
> 
> My burning question, beyond bragging and patience, is ... how did you get her attention? :001_unsure:
> ...


k


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 8, 2012)

Mlugo1247 said:


> Thanks brothers for your responses I greatly appreciate it. It is good to see that I am not the only who has been in the same situation. She is a beautiful women, and she is also very charming! We enjoy our time together, and really respect each other. My intentions with her are true, and no I am not bragging! It was in all honesty a legitimate question that was weighing heavy on my mind. She is one the most down to earth people that I have met, and I have never met anyone so sweet.


 
True connection is no respecter of age.  After all, age is just a moment in time.

Jimmy Buffett once said, with great insight, "You pick the century and I'll pick the spot."

:8:


----------



## Chalms (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok, do I will take up an opposing view...

At 32 I had very little in common with myself at 20. Now, at nearly 37 I can fellowship with someone that is 25... Have a relationship with depth enough to form the foundation for a lifetime? I'm not sure. 

In the end, only you and God know your heart, so you will be the one to make the call. 

One word of caution: it is generally very easy to impress a 20 year old when you are 32. There is just so much learned and experienced in that 3rd decade of life...


----------



## Nate Riley (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't think its a problem, I have known several couples with considerable age difference who worked out fine. However, I would just throw out that my concern would be with what I was setting myself up for when she was 30 and I was 42.  I think the span (in her age) from 25 to around 40 might have some challenges. At this point you are close enough to your 20s that you can relate.  At 35 now, I would certainly not want a serious relationship with a women younger than 25.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 10, 2012)

Age is just a number. I see nothing wrong with it. I really don't any absolutes should be placed on a relationship anyway. Once people are involved nothing will ever go according to plan. You always hear that short courtships lead to short marriages also. I know one couple who dated for 6 years before they tied the knot. I think their marriage lasted about 3 years. Then on the other hand I knew one couple that dated 24 hours and then got married. They are still married after 3 kids and 20 years. You just never really know what might happen and I think age will not play a big part of it unless you are like that Courtney Stodden chick and be separated in age by a few decades.


----------

